# Fish spazzing out



## curse354 (Aug 30, 2012)

I've had my 10 gallon tank for 9 months. I had 4 fish, and one recently passed away for unknown reasons. He began swimming really slowly at the top of the tank, stopped eating, then one day I found him in the filter. I have no idea what it was.

Water parameters are fine.

Now one of my other fish has something wrong with him. It almost looks like hes spazzing out. Every couple of seconds he'll change direction while he's swimming. Like 180 degrees. He's also staying in one corner of the tank. It also kinda looks like he has a bump on his spine near his head, but that could be me seeing things. 

These are zebra danios. There are only 3 in the tank, and I know that I need one more which I will do. 

How would you recommend helping him? Could it be tb? He swims fine during feeding time.


----------



## curse354 (Aug 30, 2012)

someone?


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you have live plants ? What is the water temperature ? Do you do partial water changes ? This is leading up to suggestions, I promise.


----------



## curse354 (Aug 30, 2012)

I do have three live plants. Unfortunately two of them are dying (snails :/), but the other one seems to be doing really well! 

My thermometer broke, so I'm not 100% sure about the water temperature. Imma go to my LFS and get a new one today, along with water parameter tests. 

I've been bad about water changes traditionally, but ever since my fish got sick I've been doing them weekly. I'll probably be doing them biweekly now. Its kind of a bad time for my fish to get sick; im heading into finals week 

Thanks SOOO much for replying by the way!! )


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, the temps and water changes are very important as you know. I asked about the plants because, if you didn't have any, I was going to suggest aerating the tank with an air pump and air stone. If you have tons of snails, you might be over feeding. I've found that they stay in check if there is not a lot for them to eat. We had a die off in my son's glofish tank. They are genetically altered Zebras. Everything glows and is fake to the max in that tank. I decided to fight fake with fake and added the aeration and keep the activated carbon fresh. That tank is doing very well now. To be very honest, I seldom if ever test water parameters; however, I have tons of live plants and do regular water changes in my other tanks. This covers a multitude of sins. Lifestyle is another important thing to take into account. Try to set up your tank in a manner that suits your ability / time to keep it healthy. Only you can decide what that might be. I'd be happy to make suggestions based on your goals and commitment level.


----------



## curse354 (Aug 30, 2012)

In the past two days the fish got a lot worse. . He's lying on his side and is barely able to breathe. This is the second fish I've had with this problem (the last one died 6 months ago), and I just lost a fish before this from unknown causes (he started swimming slowly then eventually got caught in the filter. I wasnt home that day for 24 hours so im not sure how he passed.)

Could it be from too many water changes? Can I fix him? I moved him to a small container (1/4 gallon) unfiltered obv. Should I move him to a 1 gallon with or without air filtration?

Idk what to do ((


----------

